# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Die unernsten Seiten der Pandemie x 14



## krawutz (15 März 2021)




----------



## Rolli (15 März 2021)

Der Mensch kann doch sehr kreativ sein rofl3


----------



## uschmidt (15 März 2021)

sehr lustig !!


----------



## Marco2 (15 März 2021)

:WOW::WOW:


----------



## wusel (17 März 2021)

und ich deep spüll mein sch... -papier immer das klo runter.. :angry:

ab morgen bring ich es zur bank.. :thumbup:

dann freut sich nicht nur mein konto .. sondern auch die natur (recycling pur) :WOW:

Hoffe nur, sie nehmen dann auch noch die alten - naturbraun-en scheine noch an ????


----------



## comatron (21 März 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Endlich mal klare Regeln, die auch jeder versteht.


----------

